#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Minitrampolin - wer hat Erfahrungen/Tipps? >

## Krümel

Hallo zusammen, 
aufgrund der gelenkschonenden Möglichkeiten möchte ich mir ein Minitrampolin anschaffen, damit ich wieder "joggen" kann (hatte Knorpeldefekt im Sprunggelenk unfallbedingt, ist jetzt erfolgreich microfrakturiert). 
Hat vielleicht von euch wer Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Herstellern? trimilin und bellicon sind wohl die Besten, oder kann wer vergleichbare Hersteller empfehlen? 
Danke vorab für eure Antworten. 
Gruß
Krümel

----------


## Salvador

Hallo,
ich habe es mit dem Minitrampolin versucht um meine Lymphe anzuregen. Es wurde ein Fehlschlag, weil die Halswirbelsäule - nach eine ausgeheilten Schleudertrauma - doch wieder erhebliche Beschwerden auslöste. Minitrampolin ist auf längere Zeit super langweilig und wirkt an sehr vielen verschiedenen Punkten des Körpers - nicht nur dort, wo es wirken soll.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Krümel, 
scheint so, als ob hier nicht so sehr viele so feudal Minitrampolin benutzen. Der positive gesundheiltliche Effekt ist im Normalfall ziemlich groß, kann man sehr schön googeln. Nur so viel, 10 min. hüpfen sollen die gleiche Wirkung wie 30 min. joggen haben. Trotzdem würde ich beim Arzt mal nachfragen, wie es denn bei Dir angebracht sein könnte. 
Ich beutze Minitrampoline seit etwa 25 Jahren, allerdings die ganz billigen aus dem Kaufhaus oder Supermarkt. Steht groß "Alex" drauf, ansonsten keine Herstellerangaben außer CE Zeichen, Preis ca. 40 - 50 EURO. Halten bei regelmäßiger Nutzung etwa 10 Jahre, dann reißt schon mal die eine oder andere Naht der Schlaufen, in die die Federn greifen. Die Federn fangen an zu brechen, kann man zwar billig nachkaufen, das Auswechseln ist aber nervig. Die Beine sind nicht umklappbar, daher auch nicht unter einem normalen Bett zu verstauen. Ich bin trotzdem mit dem Preis - Leistungsverhältnis zufrieden. Das Hüpfen ist mir immer noch nicht zuwider, ist allerdings auch nicht sehr aufregend. Die gesundheitliche Wirkung bei mir schätze ich nicht überragend hoch ein, aber immer noch besser, als gar keine Bewegung.
Also, viel Spaß beim "trampolinen"
wünscht
katzograph     :e_jumping_1:

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Krümel, 
Trampolin schon gekauft und ausprobiert?   
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Reik79

Normalerweise grabe ich keine alten Forenbeiträge aus, aber ich bin über dieses Thema hier im Forum gelandet... und vllt. hat Krümmel ja inzwischen ein paar Neuigkeiten  :Zwinker: ?
Ich überlege auch derzeit mir ein Trampolin von Trimilin zu kaufen.
Hat vllt. sonst jemand Erfahrungsberichte?  
Viele Grüße!

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Reik79 
habe mir letztes Jahr ein (teures) Minitrampolin von bellicon gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings darauf springen ist nicht, ist mehr sanftes Aufundabschwingen. Guuuut fürs Kreuz. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Reik79

> Hallo Reik79 
> habe mir letztes Jahr ein (teures) Minitrampolin von bellicon gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings darauf springen ist nicht, ist mehr sanftes Aufundabschwingen. Guuuut fürs Kreuz. 
> Gruß
> katzograph

 Von Bellicon habe ich auch schon öfter gelesen. Bieten die ähnlich wie bei den Minitrampolin Geräten von Trimilin auch so Bausätze an? Von der Preisklasse sind die Geräte vermutlich ähnlich.  
Gruß & Danke!

----------


## katzograph

Moin, moin Reik79, 
an das bellicon kann man auswechselbare Füße anbauen und auch Haltevorrichtungen, aber als Bausatz ist mir da nichts bekannt, auch in der Gebrauchanleitung steht nichts darüber. Ebenso kann man auch die eleatischen Bänder, die die Prallfläche halten, austauschen, aber wie gesagt, als Bausatz gibt es das nicht. Man muß zwar das ganze zusammenbauen, wenn es geliefert wird, aber die einzelnen Komponenten sind schon montiert. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------

